# setting up 2nd computer on router



## stolldogg (Oct 28, 2003)

i am having problems with setting up a 2nd computer in the house ( with very little help from linksys tech support) on a Linksys router . I just wanted to know how to set up the secondary computer as far as a connection goes and they had me running all over the place .They at first said was "all you have to do is plug the 2nd computer in and it is ready to go - i knew it couldnt be that simple . Now, when I have only MY computer plugged in to the router, I can't connect to the internet . Any help would be appreciated.

thanks, 
Stolldogg


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Start, Run, type cmd then enter, type ipconfig /all

This will show you your Ethernet connection and IP address, etc. 

You need to make sure your IP address does not start with 169.xxx.xxx.xxx, if it does, the DHCP is not working correctly.

I assume you have the first computer working through the router??

If so, also check the IP info on this computer for comparision purposes.

Go to Settings, Control Panel, Network and Dial Up Connections and bring up the LAN connection. Right click on the Icon and check the Status. Click on Properties, go to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and make sure Obtain IP address Automatically and Obtain DNS server addresses automatically are both checked.

Also make sure your router had DHCP enabled, I am assuming it is at this point as you may have 1 computer working via the router.

Hope this gets it working for you.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you still have issues after you follow James's advice, please do this.

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## waffleweed (Mar 25, 2005)

also make sure you have the drivers for your nic card installed.


----------

